# head wounds



## Scott (Jan 20, 2005)

WHat are the various examples of head wounds in the Bible?

I can think of:
[1] David's killing of Goliath
[2] Jael's killing of Sisera
[3] An unnamed woman's killing of Abimelech
[4] One head of the beast 

I think these all relate to the typology of the Seed of the woman crushing the head of Satan. (Gen. 3:14-15).
Thanks


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 20, 2005)

Saul and his sons were beheaded by the Philistines.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> WHat are the various examples of head wounds in the Bible?
> 
> I can think of:
> ...



I agree. God crushes the heads of his enemies.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Saul and his sons were beheaded by the Philistines.



Isn't that more of a neck wound or slit throat type deal?


----------

